# A Howdy From Houston



## TheTrout (Jan 3, 2010)

Howdy all, I'm Bob or "TheTrout" a MM from Houston lodge 1189. I found this site from the Facebook group site, and I look forward to meeting and chatting with brothers from our great State.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to the site Bro. Bob!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello brother from Melrose 1294, Houston also


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to the best Forum on Masonry in Texas. We all look forward to your input.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome and glad to have you.


----------



## Payne (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to Mason of Texas!


----------



## Raven (Jan 29, 2010)

_Welcome, Brother Bob!_
_I'm at Cypress Lodge... Greater NW Houston._


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Bob!!


----------



## JTM (Jan 29, 2010)

howdy.


----------

